# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > آردوئینو (Arduino) >  کار در مد Soft Access Point  ESP8266  ماژول WiFi  وای فای

## nanosi

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت محققین زحمت کش و عزیز فعال در این سایت.

ما با ماژول ESP8266 - ESP - 12 F , و دستورات AT Command با کمک میکروکنترلر   Atmega32a AVR و کدویژن CodvisionAVR یک Soft Acces point ساختیم. یعنی یک هات اسپات HotSpot  که به روتور و اینترنت هم متصل نیست. (تعریف سافت اکسز پوینت هستش.) بعد با وای فای ٌ لب تاب با دادن یوزر و پسورد به این ماژول وصل شدیم. بعد با لب ویو LABVIEW هم با دادن آی پی لوکال و پورت لوکال با این ماژول ارتباط برقرار کردیم و اطلاعات دوطرفه میره و میاد و حتی بصورت مداوم یک طرفه از سرور به کلاینت یا برعکس هست و مشکلی نداره. برای وصل شدن به این ماژول از طریق لب تاب هیچ پارامتر اضافه دیگری جز موارد نوشته شده  ندادیم. (یوزرنیم و پسورد و نیز آی پی و پورت تنها پارامترهای داده شده برای اتصال لب تاب به ماژول و انتقال اطلاعات بین آنها بوده است). همه چیز خوب کار میکنه و پایدار هست.

مشکل در سرعت ارتباطه که خیلی کمه و نهایت صد نمونه بر ثانیه تونستم دریافت کنم. باود ریت سریال بین میکرو و ماژول هم بالا بردم ولی فرق چندانی نداره چون دستورات AT اینطوریه که تاخیر نیاز داره.

خب تنها راه چاره من استفاده از قدرت میکروداخلی خود ماژول و استفاده از برنامه آردینو هست. با آردینو به این دلیل خیلی کار کردم. اما متاسفانه کد مناسب پیدا نکردم. دو سه روزه همه وقتم را گذاشتم. مثال در مورد سافت اکسز پوینت خیلی کمه و یا من بلد نیستم پیدا کنم.
البته من بیشتر در سایتهای خارجی جستجو کردم و این سایت اولین نتیجه های فارسی بود که اومدم. 

مشکل دقیق بنده اینه که در راهنمای کتابخانه وای فای در سایت اصلی آردینو طریقه ست آپ کردن ماژول بصورت سافت اکسز پوینت وجود داره. اما مثالش ناقصه و دستور ارسال و دریافت نگفته. 
مشکلی در پروگرام کردن ماژول ندارم. مشکلی در کار با آردینو هم ندارم. مشکل بنده در برنام نویسیه و استفاده از دستورات مناسبه.

من میخوام همون کاری که با دستورات AT انجام دادم را با آردینو انجام بدم و همون پروژه را با آردینو انجام بدم به امید رسیدن به سرعت های بالا که میدونم به بیش از 2MB با این ماژول میشه ارتباط داشت. دیدم شما پایه اید و از شما دوستان عزیز و دیگران درخواست کمک دارم. میدونید که چقدر این موضوع مهمه و ساختن یک سافت اکسز پوینت سریع چه وسعت زیادی در هزاران پروژه مختلف میتونه داشته باشه. از اینترنت اشیا گرفته تا ارسال و دریافت دیتا از هر وسیله به وسیله دیگر و حتی انتقال تصویر وصوت و فیلم از ابزار خودمون روی لب تاب یا روی تلویزیون و ... بصورت Real Time   با کیفیت بالا.
الان تا اونجا پیش رفتم که با آردینو ماژول را در مد سافت اکسز پوینت بالا میارم و سپس با لب تاب بهش وصل میشم و از طریق لب ویو با دادن دو پارامتر پورت لوکال و آی پی لوکال به ماژول هم متصل میشم اما ارسال و دریافت دیتا را هنوز نتونستم انجام بدم. خیلی وقت گذاشتم به نظرم تنهایی کار کردن ذهنم را خسته کرده و نیاز به کمی کمک و راهنمایی دارم. اگه کد من را هم خواستید بگید تا بزارم. کوتاهه.


با تشکر فراوان.

----------


## good_boy

سلام دوست عزیز
من تازه شروع کردم کار با این برد آردوینو
یعنی میشه باهاش یه اکسس پوینت راه انداخت و روش پسورد گذاشت و با گوشی متصل شد
و این که از طریق گوشی بهش فرمان داد
اگه شدنیه اون قطعه وایرلس از کجا میشه تهیه کرد و چطور میشه به برد uno 3 متصل کرد
اگه لطف کنی بیشتر توضیح بدی ممنون میشم
با تشکر

----------

